# Hey Team! Help!



## roidrage03 (Aug 15, 2010)

hey guys this guy says hes got a black diamond on his hands and I personally think its a sanchezi, huge price diffence and well i need some help so i know whether or not i should buy him, beatiful fish but i need something that will grow past 7". help me out!
please and thank you








p.s. these are the only photos i got


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

That's a Sanchezi and not a Rhom.


----------



## roidrage03 (Aug 15, 2010)

the red gill plate gives it away huh


----------



## roidrage03 (Aug 15, 2010)

this guys says everyone is wrong, i need more evidence haha


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

ask for a close up clear shot of the scutes


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Sanchezi


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

What site is this for sale on?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

yeah, that is a Sanchezi...no scute shots needed....and a damn beautiful specimen at that!..Personally, I would still buy him at "Sanchezi" type of price and make sure you tell the owner that is definitely *NOT* a diamond rhom and tell him to adjust the price accordingly...A 30, 40, or 55 gallon long would be perfect for him if you have the extra space and a smaller tank available!...


----------



## roidrage03 (Aug 15, 2010)

haha yeah I told him, he said he got him at half an inch for 75bucks and i was dang man you over paid for any fish at half an inch for 75 bucks. I told him how difficult it is to tell the exact subspecies at that small and he agreed, but he still wants 115 so i might have to pass


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I agree on sanchezi. If it is an agressive finger chaser I wsould consider 115 though i would still try to talk him to 100$. You defiunitly can't tell it's species at 0.5" and it is clearly not any diamond rhom


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> I agree on sanchezi. If it is an agressive finger chaser I wsould consider 115 though i would still try to talk him to 100$. You defiunitly can't tell it's species at 0.5" and it is clearly not any diamond rhom


x2


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Sanchezi FTW.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yep, as soon as I seen that guy I said (audibally) "sanchezi."

Nice one too!


----------

